# "Spam Volumes Expected to Rise with Botnet Resurrection"



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Spam volumes could rise considerably over the next few days now that one of the world's largest networks of compromised computers used for blasting out junk e-mail was brought back to life tonight."

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/se...lumes_expected_to_rise.html?wpisrc=newsleTter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just what we need


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I dumped my Windows Live mail account after finding out that @live.com has become a spammers tool and haven. there is a good place to report spam and that is by forwarding any spam you recieve to [email protected] they use it to track down spammers and botnets


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is another piece from ComputerWorld

http://www.computerworld.com/action...ArticleBasic&articleId=9121558&intsrc=hm_list


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

dustyjay said:


> I dumped my Windows Live mail account after finding out that @live.com has become a spammers tool and haven. there is a good place to report spam and that is by forwarding any spam you recieve to [email protected] they use it to track down spammers and botnets


Bad thing about you forwarding any spam is you have to open it and that also lets the spambots know your email address is a good one to send more spam to.
Best to have all email as plain text but not sure how safe that is at some web base accounts and many you can not view only plain text. So best to never ever open spam.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

That is why you set up two email accounts. All the things online you sign up for (cards, websites, etc) you send to that account. They take all the spam and your private account gets nothing .


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually, my junk mail filter catches it and all I have to do is right click to forward it with out even previewing the email.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Do you know how to easily forward gmail emails? Is there a free application I can use to forward selected emails?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have never used Gmail


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

dustyjay said:


> Actually, my junk mail filter catches it and all I have to do is right click to forward it with out even previewing the email.


What program you using to forward without opening it? Then if you look at each spam does it still show up as unread?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am using windows mail, it puts it in the junk mail folder, i right click and select forward. I have never given it a chance to change from unread to read before deleting it. It never opens up in the preview pane. I run Malwarebytes daily, and my virus scan daily. I use Avira Antivir I have yet to come up with anything in Malwarebytes or antivir after a scan. I am also using comodo internet suite for my firewall.

I have had a couple of downloaded utility programs come up as trojans caught by both Antivir and Comodo. I delete them when they show up. But nithing from email so far.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, after some thought, i have changed my junk mail settings, it is now set to automatically permanently delete anything identified as junkmail. doesnt even end up in my deleted items folder. I wll just have to remember now to add to my trusted sites anything I sign up for. I have that pretty well in hand already.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well if it is junk mail that gets downloaded on your computer then to me that is also bad. Get MailWasher and delete it at the server so you never have to download the junk to start with. 

I have hotmail where it deletes all spam so I never see it. But if you don't have someone on your safelist the good email you was waiting for can go to the junk folder and your never know it if you got it setup to delete it on it's own.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know, My spam raise earlier around 50 to 150 every day and BT Yahoo needs to be fixed up ASAP with plenty of filters for "one click" spam.

Most of email that BT Yahoo havent noticed it yet. it let just slip away to my inbox. I might allow one of my friend (PCCruncher, Mikeswim, other spam-killer people) to have a look if they want. Im getting sick of those.


----------



## luq (Nov 6, 2008)

use the tempomail firefox addon for one time signups and untrustworthy websites..thats the best you can do to prevent spam,, and the other thing..use gmail..best spam filter.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Both of my hotmail accounts have just been blasted recently, such a shame, they were spam free for years (1 or 2 now and then) but so much spam has come through and by the sounds of it more to come over the next few days... wow these guys must be preatty smart... and stupid... 40% of all spam! thats preatty crazy! Oh well on the upside ive just inherited a prince's fortune and i just won the UK lottery that i don't quite remember entering


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have started recieving more spam from @live.com addresses again today. Time to make a Message Rule in my Windows Mail.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My gmail is getting a whole lot of spam and only a small handful of places know the address and that is places that let me know of new post at one site and I got no spam for years and then it started and now it has gotten worse.
Most is all the same spam but has added code at the end on the subject line like "Sale Offer:- ViagraCializ Pills at LowestPrices on net! $1.31/tab, find out more *xcq qm*" where you can get 3 a day but that end part changes and who the sender is name changes. Alway a first and last name too. 
But there are about 4 or 5 your always get.
Catherin Bethanie ‎Cheapest & The Best!! $1.12 forViagra, $1.92 forCializ & FREE PILLs with any purchase x... 4:39 pm
Latina Nenita	» ‎No Degree No Job? Buy a Genuine College Degree at cheap price & deliver to you in 2 wee... 12:46 pm
Carie Tona	» ‎Sale Offer:- ViagraCializ Pills at LowestPrices on net! $1.31/tab, find out more xcq qm 9:59 am
Merrilee Gussie	» ‎1 year warranty Rep1icaWatches from $190, BvlgariRo1ex, Channel, LV, IWC, TagHeuer, Car... 5:12 am

Way to easy you would think for gmail to stop it all when it is send out to so many but they like others are not blocking it. Maybe they get money from letting it get tru.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Now 99% of the spam I am getting and have been getting is using web based mail accounts such as Gmail, hotmail (@live.com), yahoo, and AOL.com mail. Problem is that as soon as one of the email addresses is shut down it only takes a couple minutes to set up a new one at the same place.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

dustyjay said:


> Now 99% of the spam I am getting and have been getting is using web based mail accounts such as Gmail, hotmail (@live.com), yahoo, and AOL.com mail. Problem is that as soon as one of the email addresses is shut down it only takes a couple minutes to set up a new one at the same place.


I've removed my filters and let BT Yahoo decides if it a spam or not. It's getting better now.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I downloaded Mailwasher as suggested. So far all is well, I will see in the morning when I get the most spam usually, just how well this works.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK to best use MailWasher go to your email program and change the setting so the auto download of your email is turned off. This way if you open your email program it will not download any email. So you can always first check the email with MailWasher and then open your email program and click to download the email.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

got 1 spam escaped this morning and only around 60 spam in Spam Folder... Wow BT Yahoo taking tougher action now.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

most of them seem to be getting through the hotmail's spam filter one one account the other is picking up most of them 1 or 2 a day are getting through


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hotmail I have not had any spam get tru to the inbox in years so that is good.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Lucky! But you must be careful with it.


----------

